# 2xgrump tries to sneak by with 3K



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Whoa!! Hold the horses!! 

What makes Rayda think she can get away with making 3,000 posts and not be noticed?? I think she is doing a wonderful job in "Networking" and is a big asset to TSF.

:4-clap::4-clap::4-clap:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I totally agree!!!

congrats Rayda , great job you're doing!
:4-cheers:

well spotted SABL


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Well done Rayda :wave:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Congratulations, 2xgrump!


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well done!!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Nice job Raydaray:ray:


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Great job and congratulations!


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

Congratulations! Great work!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Great job 'R' 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Sabl....and all of you!

It's been wonderful being here, you're all very kind.

Rayda


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Oooohh - I nearly missed this 'un - Congrats 2xgrump, well done :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I try to take it easy on her so she won't jump ship like all the other Networking folks did. :wink: You'd think I'm a slave driver or something! :grin:


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry to be nosey but what do you mean by jump ship :S

P.S. Rayda, you falling a bit behind in the race to 4k lol


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Am I missing out something here? JW and RE talking about me....
RE.... he meant a few of his co-team just disappeared. Don't worry so far I really like it here at TSF. You guys are awesome.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

No, no ,no ,no, no.... you have it all wrong!! (I think I have enough no's in there). It is not "you guys" that are awesome.... it is the members of the team that are awesome. You are on the team and must include yourself.... no exceptions...:grin:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Am I missing out something here? JW and RE talking about me....
> RE.... he meant a few of his co-team just diasappeared. Don't worry so far I really like it here at TSF. You guys are awesome.


Awesome, I myself only joined a team in January with about 20 posts. You are fairly experienced after being here longer. You don't become a Mod for nothing 2x.

Do you mean Networking Teamers?

Since the 3rd Jan, I did training, become a junior tech, did that training, hit 1000 posts, become a tech, hit 2000 posts and now I hit 3000 posts. Busy or what :grin:


----------



## Mars30 (Feb 23, 2010)

Congrats to u.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I know I'm a bit late on this, but congrats Rayda!:smile:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Congratulations Rayda* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

JohnthePilot said:


> *Congratulations Rayda* :4-clap::4-clap::4-cheers::4-cheers:


Thanks John & Jason and everybody!


----------

